# Unterschied zwischen Kabel,Glasfaser und VDSL Internet?



## 16Blue89 (4. August 2017)

Welche Arten von Internet gibt es denn eig. und wo liegt denn da der Unterschied?
Ich habe jetzt mein Vertrag bei der Primacom gekündigt (ich hatte eine 32000 Leitung für 25€ im Monat)Die Leitung war angeblich Kabel Internet also es ging nicht über DSL oder Glasfaserleitung
Nun aber suche ich einen neuen Internet Anbieter wo ich auch nur 25€ im Monat bezahlen muss,möchte aber eine 50mbit Leitung oder mehr halt und unbedint einen Router (Fritz-Box)
Kann mir wer evtll. hier weiter helfen?


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2017)

Kommt darauf an, was für Kabel bei dir liegen.

Da musst du mal bei der Telekom nachfragen, was die an deinem Wohnort anbieten können.


----------



## fotoman (5. August 2017)

Telekom und 25 Euro/Monat für VDSL 50? Die werden einmal heimlich lachen, Dir (bei Verfügbarkeit)  VDSL 50 anbeiten und nicht erwähnen, dass man ab dem 2. Jahr bei 40 Euro/Monat ist. Da nützt auch die Abschlussprämie im Netz nur bedingt, um dauerhaft auf 25 Euro/Monat zu kommen. Das reicht dann gerade für 22 der 24 Monate Mindestvertragslaufzeit.

Die Technologieunterchiede kannst Du doch im Internet problemlos finden, z.B.
DSL, Kabel, Glasfaser: Technik erklart | CHECK24
oder
Internetanschluss im Vergleich - mit bis zu 500 Mbit ins Netz

Was davon bei Dir verfügbar ist, weisst nur Du. Genauso, welcher Anbieter Dich wie versorgt (Internet per Kabel-TV, FTTB und FTTH sind so gut wie immer Monopolleitungen. Also Friss oder stirb. Passt Dir Primacom nicht, wird Dir Vodafone kein Angebot für Internet über Kabel-TV machen. Hast Du FTTH von den Stadtwerken oder der Telekom, wird Dich die Deutsche Galsfaser nicht verorgen. Bei FTTB dürfte es das Selbe sein.

Einzig, wenn das Haus (angeblich so überaus altmodisch) per Kupferkabel versorgt ist, wird zwar in der Regel ein Anbieter den physikalischen Anschluss zur Verfügung stellen, er muss aber meist die Leitung auch an die Konkurenz vermieten (falls diese will).

Falls Du bis heute 32 MBit für 25 Euro/Monat hattest (Vodefone hat schon vor langem erhöht), dann hätttest Du besser nicht gekündigt sondern vorher mal eine klitzekleine Suche auf Google durchgeführt. Ich kenne jedenfalls keine Anbieter, der (bundesweit) sowas ohne Rechentricks anbietet (also mit Bonus). Aber man kann sic ja alle zwei Jahre den Aufwand eines Wechsels antun und hoffen, dass dies unterbrechungsfrei funktioniert.

Und wenn Du schon nicht weisst, ob Dein Internet aus der TV-Dose oder der Telefondose kam, dann wirst Du mit Sicherheit kein FTTH/FTTB haben. Ob dann Dein Haus mit VDSL versorgt ist, musst Du selber heraus finden.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2017)

Wobei er auch Glück haben kann und Primacom meldet sich noch mal bei ihm, ob er nicht doch Kunde bleiben will (eventuell sogar mit einer kleinen Preissenkung). 
Ist zumindest bei vielen anderen Anbietern so. 

Dann solltest du da bleiben, wenn es keine schwerwiegenden Gründe für einen Wechsel gibt. Wie schon gesagt wurde, haben Kabelanbieter mit die besten Preise pro MBit/s.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. August 2017)

16Blue89 schrieb:


> Unterschied zwischen Kabel,Glasfaser und VDSL Internet?





16Blue89 schrieb:


> Welche Arten von Internet gibt es denn eig. und wo liegt denn da der Unterschied?
> Ich habe jetzt mein Vertrag bei der Primacom gekündigt (ich hatte eine  32000 Leitung für 25€ im Monat)Die Leitung war angeblich Kabel Internet  also es ging nicht über DSL oder Glasfaserleitung
> Nun aber suche ich einen neuen Internet Anbieter wo ich auch nur 25€ im  Monat bezahlen muss,möchte aber eine 50mbit Leitung oder mehr halt und  unbedint einen Router (Fritz-Box)
> Kann mir wer evtll. hier weiter helfen?


Kabel: Damit ist das Koaxialkabel von Kabelfernsehen gemeint.
Darüber kann man auch Internet beziehen, es gibt aber nur eine Handvoll Anbieter. Die großen sind Telekom Deutschland und Unitymedia. Hierüber sind meist relativ schnelle Verbindungen möglich, im Schnitt scheinen diese aber häufiger Probleme zu machen.

Glasfaser:
Hier gibt es drei Konzepte:
FTTH, FTTB, FTTC; diese stehen für "Fiber to the Home/Building/Curb".
Es wird also entweder ein Glasfaserkabel als Ablösung fürs Festnetz bis zu dir in die Wohnung, bis zum Hausanschlussraum oder bis zum letzten Kabelverzweiger gelegt. Glasfaser ist VIEL schneller als alle anderen Technologien und wohl die zukunftssicherste Technologie, leider muss sie aber in Deutschland erst gebaut werden und ist derzeit noch nicht überall verfügbar.
Die Telekom hat gerade ihren Q2/2017 Quartalsbericht vorgelegt, und demnach hat sie "erst" etwa 5 Millionen Kunden mit Glaseranschlüssen (von etwa 40M Haushalten in Deutschland). Hieran wird mit Hochdruck gearbeitet, aber Glasfaser auszubauen kostet leider unfassbar viel Geld, da halb Deutschland umgegraben werden muss um die Kabel zu verlegen und sehr viel Infrastruktur upgegradet werden muss.
Über Glasfaser sind sehr hohe Geschwindigkeiten möglich, üblich sind bis zu 1Gbit/s für "normale" Kunden. Das Informatikzentrum meiner alten Uni hatte seine Server mit 10Gbit/s direkt ans Backbone zum DE-CIX in Frankfurt angeschlossen. 
Glasfaser selbst kann noch viel mehr (unter Laborbedingungen stehen wir derzeit glaube ich bei 10 Petabit/s), hier fehlt aber noch die Netzwerktechnik.

VDSL steht im Allgemeinen für schnelleres DSL mit mindestens 50Mbit/s, üblicherweise wird das durch Vectoring erreicht. Das ist eine Technologie, bei der man erstmal Glasfaser bis zum letzten DSLAM ("grauer Kasten") legt, und von dort dann eine höherfrequente und somit schnellere Übertragung auf dem letzten Stück zum Kunden über die alten Kupferkabel nutzt. Das ist eine Zwischenlösung, die erstmal deutlich schneller implementiert werden kann als alle Häuser mit Glasfaser zu versorgen und deshalb im Moment parallel zum Glasfaserausbau läuft. Die Übertragungsraten sind aber beschränkt, theoretisch auf etwa 200Mbit/s, praktisch wird glaube ich nicht mehr als 100Mbit/s verkauft.
VDSL ist mittlerweile im größten Teil Deutschlands verfügbar.

Eine Verfügbarkeitsprüfung kannst du zum Beispiel hier machen:
DSL, VDSL und LTE Verfügbarkeitsprüfung | Telekom

(am einfachsten direkt bei der Telekom, da diese den größten Teil der Infrastruktur Deutschlands besitzen und verwalten und somit im Zweifelsfall mehr wissen und mehr anbieten können als andere Anbieter, die ihre Kapazitäten hauptsächlich bei der Telekom anmieten)

Es gibt auch diese schönen interaktiven Karten, für Festnetz:
Übersicht Breitbandversorgung, Breitbandausbau | Telekom

und Mobilfunk:
Netzausbau | Telekom

Bei der Telekom kannst du auch eine Hybrid-Leitung bekommen, die gleichzeitig Daten über Festnetz und Mobilfunknetz herunterladen kann. Dadurch steigerst du die Geschwindigkeit, die Verträge kosten glaube ich nicht mehr als normale Festnetzverträge. Das ist besonders interessant, wenn bei dir Mobilfunk deutlich besser ausgebaut ist als Festnetz, was häufig besonders in ländlichen Gegenden der Fall ist.


... noch Fragen?


----------



## Rayken (5. August 2017)

16Blue89 schrieb:


> Nun aber suche ich einen neuen Internet Anbieter wo ich auch nur 25€ im Monat bezahlen muss,möchte aber eine 50mbit Leitung oder mehr halt und unbedint einen Router (Fritz-Box)
> Kann mir wer evtll. hier weiter helfen?



1&1 50mbit kostet da für die ersten 12 Monate 16,99€ danach 29,99€ auf 2 Jahre gerechnet kostet es dich dann 23,49€ im Monat. 
Ich würde den Vertrag dann kurz vor Ende kündigen, dann kommen die meistens immer mit günstigen Verlängerungsangeboten...


----------



## Matusalem (5. August 2017)

Unter folgendem Link kannst Du Dich über die Internetzugangstechnologien DSL, Kabel, Glasfaser und Mobilfunk informieren.

Internetzugangstechnologien - DasHeimnetzwerk.de

Ich kann nur jedem Raten, sich vor der Entscheidung über die Eigenarten gerade von Kabel Internetzugängen zu informieren (Stichwort: DS-Lite). Für die Mehrheit ist das kein Thema, man sollte nur wissen worauf man sich einläßt.

Seit 01.06. müssen Internetanbieter Produktinformationsblätter mit etwas mehr Detailinformationen ausgeben. Einfach im Internet danach Ausschau halten.

Mittels folgender Webseite kannst Du genauer Abschätzen wie die Leistung eines Internetzuganges in einer Region ausfallen könnte.
Kartenansicht | Breitbandmessung


----------



## Stryke7 (5. August 2017)

Rayken schrieb:


> 1&1 50mbit kostet da für die ersten 12 Monate 16,99€ danach 29,99€ auf 2 Jahre gerechnet kostet es dich dann 23,49€ im Monat.
> Ich würde den Vertrag dann kurz vor Ende kündigen, dann kommen die meistens immer mit günstigen Verlängerungsangeboten...



So sollte man alle Angebote vergleichen. Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit liegt fast immer bei 2 Jahren, mit unterschiedlichen Preisen im ersten und zweiten Jahr. Berechne daraus den Mittelwert und schau was dir besser gefällt.

Nach zwei Jahren solltest du dann schauen was sich am Markt verändert hat, häufig ist dann eine schnellere Leitung oder ein günstigerer Vertrag verfügbar.


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. August 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> So sollte man alle Angebote vergleichen. Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit liegt fast immer bei 2 Jahren, mit unterschiedlichen Preisen im ersten und zweiten Jahr. Berechne daraus den Mittelwert und schau was dir besser gefällt.
> 
> Nach zwei Jahren solltest du dann schauen was sich am Markt verändert hat, häufig ist dann eine schnellere Leitung oder ein günstigerer Vertrag verfügbar.



oder man nimmt einfach nicht immer den billigsten Anbieter, sondern auch mal den, der viel Geld in den Ausbau steckt. Das beruhigt das Gewissen ungemein. Ich frage mich ja wie sich das immer rechnen soll bei 1&1, wenn die für den Zugang schon 19€ zahlen müssen...


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2017)

1&1 baut nicht aus, sondern mietet einfach nur die schon gelegten Leitungen der Telekom.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> BloodySuicide schrieb:
> 
> 
> > oder man nimmt einfach nicht immer den  billigsten Anbieter, sondern auch mal den, der viel Geld in den Ausbau  steckt. Das beruhigt das Gewissen ungemein. Ich frage mich ja wie sich  das immer rechnen soll bei 1&1, wenn die für den Zugang schon 19€  zahlen müssen...
> ...



Korrekt. 1&1 mietet nur Kapazitäten bei der Telekom an und vermarktet diese weiter. Dadurch fällt für sie sehr viel finanzieller Overhead weg, sie müssen nichts ausbauen und sind nicht für die Wartung zuständig.
(Zudem spart man im Vergleich zur Telekom beispielsweise auch massiv am Kundenservice ...)


----------



## fotoman (5. August 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja wie sich das immer rechnen soll bei 1&1, wenn die für den Zugang schon 19€ zahlen müssen...


Vermutlich rechnen sie mit Leuten wie mich (obwohl ich bei denen keinen Zugang buchen würde), die keine Lust darauf haben, alle 21 Monate einen neuen Anbieter zu suchen und dann auch noch hoffen, dass der Wechsel ohne Unterbrechung oder Überlappung funktionert.

Dazu der Aufwand (in Zeit und Geld) beim Wechsel, die Leih-/Miet-HW wieder zurück zu schicken.

Aber wie kommst Du auf 19 Euro für die Miete einer TAL? Ich lese etwas von 6,77 Euro bis 10,02 Euro, je nach VDSL oder DSL:
Wettbewerb: Die TAL der Telekom wird billiger - teltarif.de News

U.U. mögen da noch weitere Leistungen bei solchen Resellern dazu kommen, da sie vermutlich nicht einmal ein eigenes Netz betreiben.


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. August 2017)

19€ ist für VDSL Bitstrom

ich finds nur immer irgendwie lustig wie die Leute an ihrer Infrastruktur sparen und dann immer rumheulen wenn irgendwas nicht klappt oder das Internet zu langsam ist.


----------



## 16Blue89 (5. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, was für Kabel bei dir liegen.
> 
> Da musst du mal bei der Telekom nachfragen, was die an deinem Wohnort anbieten können.


mal noch ne andere Frage:
macht es eig. viel aus wenn ich jetzt meinen neuen Vertag direkt beim Provider mache ?
weil ich habe jetzt eben bei Check 24 geschaut und die werben ja immer noch extra mit z.b. 80€ Check24 Vorteil...
also wäre es ja hier sinnvoll den neuen Internet Vertrag bei einem Drittanbieter/ Vertriebspartner zu machen??
Mein Handy Vertrag habe ich auch bei einem Vertriebspartner (Modeo.de) gemacht und halt nicht direkt bei einem Händler oder Provider


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die großen sind Telekom Deutschland und Unitymedia.


Was hast du denn geraucht? 

Praktisch gibt es von der Telekom kein Koaxialnetz... Angeblich soll eins existieren, habe ich aber noch nie gehört oder gesehen. 
Die großen Anbieter sind Vodafone/KDG und Unitymedia, dann gibts noch nur in bestimmten Bundesländern aktive Anbieter wie z.B. TeleColumbus/Primacom...


----------



## 16Blue89 (5. August 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was hast du denn geraucht?
> 
> Praktisch gibt es von der Telekom kein Koaxialnetz... Angeblich soll eins existieren, habe ich aber noch nie gehört oder gesehen.
> Die großen Anbieter sind Vodafone/KDG und Unitymedia, dann gibts noch nur in bestimmten Bundesländern aktive Anbieter wie z.B. TeleColumbus/Primacom...


Mensch lese doch mal richtig ,ich habe lediglich gefragt was es für Technologie bei dem Internet gibt und welche Technologie am besten ist


----------



## iGameKudan (6. August 2017)

16Blue89 schrieb:


> Mensch lese doch mal richtig ,ich habe lediglich gefragt was es für Technologie bei dem Internet gibt und welche Technologie am besten ist


Das war nur etwas OffTopic. Sorry. 

Um etwas zum Thema beizutragen, ergänze ich mal Stryke7:

Bezüglich Kabelinternet - Das Kabelnetz ist mittlerweile zu Weiten Teilen auch glasfaserbasiert. Oft sind nur noch die Leitungen im Haus oder bis zum Verstärkerkasten mittels Koaxialkabel realisiert. 

Bezüglich VDSL: VDSL hat den Nachteil, dass die mögliche Übertragungsrate halt maßgeblich durch die Leitungslänge der letzten Meile begrenzt ist. Um mit VDSL2 immerhin 50MBit/s erreichen zu können, darf die letzte Meile höchstens 1km lang sein:
https://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/kom/diagramm/03052372.gif

Mit Vectoring kann man entweder auf gleicher Leitungslänge mehr Bandbreite realisieren oder höhere Leitungslängen realisieren...
https://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/kom/diagramm/03052373.png

Im Vergleich zu Kabelnetzen ist VDSL aber wirklich mies...
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/11/Docsis_operating_distance.jpg

Und reine Glasfasernetze sind sowohl von der Übertragungsrate als auch der Reichweite praktisch unbegrenzt. 

Kabelinternet bietet halt die höheren möglichen Downstream-Übertragungsraten, dafür ist der Upload aktuell ziemlich mies - bei meiner 100er-Leitung habe ich z.B. nur 5MBit/s Upload. VDSL bietet da ein besseres Verhältnis - VDSL-Anschlüsse mit 50MBit/s haben i.d.R. 10Mbit/s Upload, VDSL-Anschlüsse mit 100MBit/s sogar i.d.R. 40MBit/s. 

Ein Vorteil von DSL, der oft als Pluspunkt gegenüber Kabelanschlüssen genutzt wird: Zwar bekommt man geringere Bandbreiten, aber sind diese meist immer voll verfügbar. Bei Kabelinternet sind je nachdem was der Netzbetreiber so veranstaltet bis zu 1.32GBit/s üblich. Pro Segment bzw. Kabel. Und das benutzt man nie alleine, sondern da sind unterschiedlich viele Anschlüsse drauf geschalten - meist deutlich mehr, wie man z.B. 400MBit/s-Anschlüsse mit vollem Speed betreiben könnte. 

Das klappt meistens aber problemlos, da die wenigsten Leute dauerhaft ihre volle Leistung abrufen oder die schnellsten Anschlüsse gebucht haben. Meistens. Wenn die Anbieter die Segmente aber zu stark überbuchen oder man in einem Segment mit Dauersaugern geschaltet ist, kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass man zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten mehr oder weniger starke Leistungseinbußen hat - da können von den 400MBit/s schnell mal weniger wie 50 übrig bleiben. Wenn du mal kurz nachrechnest wirst du nämlich feststellen, dass pro Segment mit theoretischen 1.32Gbit/s Gesamtbandbreite nicht mehr wie drei 400MBit/s-Anschlüsse mit voller Geschwindigkeit gleichzeitig möglich sind. 

Man sollte natürlich beachten, dass diese Probleme halt nicht allgemein fürs Kabelinternet und alle Anbieter gelten... Die besonders krassen und/oder dauerhaften Einbrüche sind einglück eher die Ausnahmefälle. 
Ich wohne mitten in einer Berliner Plattenbausiedlung und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Geschwindigkeitsprobleme, mein Anbieter ist TeleColumbus. Fernhalten würde ich mich von Vodafone/KDG, denn in gefühlt 99% aller Fälle ist das der Provider der Nutzer, die Probleme mit dem Kabelinternet haben.

Glasfaser ist in der Zukunft zum Erreichen höherer und vorallem stabiler Übertragungsraten unausweichlich. Der Ausbau ist zwar nicht sooo teuer wie er immer dargestellt wird, für FTTH/B-Anschlüsse werden jedoch Bauarbeiten im Gebäude nötig - und gerade diesen größten Kostenpunkt will niemand übernehmen. VDSL ist halt kurzfristig günstiger zu realisieren, da hier wie von Stryke7 angemerkt, eben nur Glasfaser bis zu den DSLAMs ausgebaut wird - in den DSLAMs (diese grauen Kästen auf der Straße) wird dann einfach nur noch die Technik getauscht. 

Allerdings eben nur kurzfristig - der Aufwand und damit die Kosten werden immer höher, über die Letzte Meile-Doppelader höhere Übertragungsraten zu erreichen. Umso höhere Übertragungsraten erreicht werden sollen, umso geringer wird auch die Reichweite. Das ist ein großer Kritikpunkt an der Ausbaustrategie der Telekom - denn dadurch bekommen praktisch nur die schnelleres Internet, die eh schon schnelle Anschlüsse haben. Die letzten, unwirtschaftlichen, 5% schauen in die Röhre.


----------



## 16Blue89 (6. August 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das war nur etwas OffTopic. Sorry.
> 
> Um etwas zum Thema beizutragen, ergänze ich mal Stryke7:
> 
> ...


ok das lese ich mir morgen mal in ruhe durch 
Hab erstmal noch schönen Abend


----------



## fotoman (6. August 2017)

16Blue89 schrieb:


> also wäre es ja hier sinnvoll den neuen Internet  Vertrag bei einem Drittanbieter/ Vertriebspartner zu  machen??


Ist das so schwierig, die Vertragsbedingungen zu lesen  und danach selber etnscheiden.



16Blue89 schrieb:


> Mensch lese doch mal richtig ,ich  habe lediglich gefragt was es für Technologie bei dem Internet gibt und  welche Technologie am besten ist


Was das beste ist, hast Du nicht gefragt. Nur, wo Du für 25 Euro einen 50 MBit Anschluss bekommt.  Mit 10 Sekunden Eigensuche wäre Dir klar gewesen, wo das an Deinem Wohnort geht und wo  nicht. Und schon wäre ich persönlich bei der Entscheidung, wo ich bei vergleichbaren Bedingungen den Vertrag abschließe.

Die "beste" Techologie aus meiner Sicht ist Glasfaser, aber nur mit einem vernünftigen Vertrag von einem zuverlässigen Anbieter, der aber das 2-4 fache von dem kostet, was Du ausgeben willst.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Fernhalten würde ich mich von Vodafone/KDG, denn in gefühlt 99% aller Fälle ist das der Provider der Nutzer, die Probleme mit dem Kabelinternet haben.


Nur dass Internet per TV-Kabel oder FTTH zu 99,9% Monopolanschlüsse sind. Wer am falschen Ort wohnt, kann entweder zu Vodafone gehen (und da, wie ich, seit 7 Jahren keine Probleme haben), oder eine andere Technik wählen. Ich würde direkt bei Vodafone 500/50 buchen anstatt 400/20 per FTTH. Nur hat man Vodafone an meinem neuen Wohnort ausgesperrt und FTTH ist leider nicht von der Telekom oder gar de Deutschen Glasfaser (dann wären die 500/500 schon gebucht).



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das ist ein großer Kritikpunkt an der Ausbaustrategie der Telekom - denn dadurch bekommen praktisch nur die schnelleres Internet, die eh schon schnelle Anschlüsse haben. Die letzten, unwirtschaftlichen, 5% schauen in die Röhre.


Man muss sich ja nur mal in den übrigen Gebieten ansehen, wer da bereit war oder ist, den Preis für FTTH zu zahlen. In ein paar Neubaugebieten  mit entsprechend reichen Eigenheim-/Wohungseigentümern mag sich die kritische Masse finden, sonst sehr oft nicht. Wie man ja hier an dem Beispiel sieht, Internet soll zwar immer schneller werden, darf aber quasi nichts kosten.

Abseits von Angebrei fallen mir nur sehr wenige Anwendungsbereiche im privaten Umfeld ein, bei denen aktuelle Datenraten von Coax oder VDSL 100/250 nicht ausreichen. Wenn schon Kritik, dann ist die viel eher dort angebracht, wo nicht 100% der Gebäude mit mind. 100 MBit erschlossen sind. Und die Kritik muss dann für ALLE Anbieter gelten und nichtnwieder nur für einen.


----------



## Tomsoon (6. August 2017)

Hallo

ich binn neu hier und habe mir auch einiges durchgelesen aber werde da nicht schlau.

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem I-Net T-Com DSL16 habe ich gekündigt da nur 8-12mbit kommen.
Jetzt hat T-Com nach jahren (erst nach der Kündigung) mir angeboten VDSL50 aber der Haken ist /ich mußte dem T-Com Mitarbeiter sagen das es hir nicht geht) das ich nur VDSL16 bekomme und werde wenn VDSL50 verfügbar ist draufgeschaltet.
Hier hat der Stromversorger ein Netz aufgebaut (Uber IKbit) und bieten 50Mbit an.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist der unterschied zwischen T-Com DSL 16(+)Mbit und VDSL16Mbit.
Kosten T-Com 1Jahr 19,95 2Jahr34,95 (39,95 50mBit) im schnitt 27,45 (29,95 50Mbit)
Entega 46,90 Downl 51,2Mbit Up 10,24Mbit (-5€ da Stromkunde)(41,90) (Anschlußgebür?)
Jetzt High-Speed DSL 50 Mbit/s bestellen - My Speedy - powered by GGEW net. 33,99 9Monate dann 39,99 schnitt 37,74 (+69€ Anschlußgebür)
Ich kann mich in dem wirwar nicht entscheiden kenne ja auch nicht den unterschied von der T-Com und wann die 50Mbit liefern.
Was würdet ihr mir raten Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## RtZk (6. August 2017)

Tomsoon schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich binn neu hier und habe mir auch einiges durchgelesen aber werde da nicht schlau.
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du darauf, dass du nur 16mbit bekommst? Weil du vorher von der Telekom nur 8-12 bekommen hast? Falls dies der Fall ist, man bekommt oft ein bisschen weniger als man tatsächlich bekommen müsste, daher kann es passieren, dass du bei 50mbit halt nur 40mbit tatsächlich bekommst.


----------



## Tomsoon (6. August 2017)

Hallo  RtZk

Ich bekomme laut T-Com im Moment DSL 16Mbit laut Vertrag und Jetzt wollen die mich auf VDSL16 umstellen was soll das bringen? 
Das da weniger ist ist mir schon klar.
Was soll ich machen laut Verfügbarkeitsprüfung T-Com nur 16Mbit da finde da kein VDSL oder weiteres.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2017)

Tomsoon schrieb:


> Ich bekomme laut T-Com im Moment DSL 16Mbit laut Vertrag und Jetzt wollen die mich auf VDSL16 umstellen was soll das bringen?


Die 16 mbit kommen via VDSL-technik bei dir auch an. Das ist halt die unterste stufe bei VDSL.
Bei normalem ADSL2+ sind die 16 mbit eher die obergrenze, auch wenn theoretisch über diese technik 24 mbit möglich wären.


----------



## Tomsoon (6. August 2017)

Hallo TurricanVeteran

das heist das ich mit VDSL16 nicht wirklich besser drann bin wie jetzt mit DSL16.


----------

